# some staff positions still open for Abc



## EdMchperson (Jan 25, 2009)

some staff positions still open in most states. Each national shooting postions comes with a ton of support!!! Please contact me @ 765-643-6691.

Thanks!

Ed mcpherson

Anderson bow company by Ed McPherson


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*pm'd ya*

sent you a pm with a question


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Still waiting for your website to see your products...In the market for something new. Would love to work with an innovative co.


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## REDMAN68 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Staff positions*

Ed, I shot for McPherson in 1989 and 1990 and would love to here from you if you have a opening in Georgia.


----------



## tuna hunter (Dec 27, 2007)

i would be interested in this as well. I am in sales for fishing tackel as it is now. I live on the eastern shore of Maryland.


----------



## wfd59434 (Nov 13, 2008)

Let me know if you are looking for someone in PA.


----------



## abowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey Ed, give me a hollar if you need anything in AZ.

Jed
928.243.2482


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

If I can be any Help in Montana let me know


----------



## shaftgiver09 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Arkansas*

I took a look at one of the bows on IndianaSportsman.com and it looks awsome, finally something a little different. I would be estatic if afforded the opportunity to promote such and upstart product in the Natural State. Please pm me if anything is available in Arkansas.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## badddwithabow (Oct 29, 2008)

*ga*

Anything available in ga im really liking the looks of the new bows!! shoot me a pm if so.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Still waiting for your website to see your products...In the market for something new. Would love to work with an innovative co.


look for andersonbow.com on the web.:thumbs_up


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm in NJ and would be interested.PM me with info and requirements if interested.


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## starr06 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Staff shooter*

Pm sent


----------



## Sambar (Jul 26, 2006)

PM Sent


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

The sight is up and running and looks great. A bump for a great looking bow. I am so looking forward to getting and shooting the Crow XL in the rattle finish.. :wink:


----------



## Grateful Hunter (Feb 11, 2009)

I shot one of these at the ATA show, very nice bows. Liked the clean lines, smooth curves and draw cycle. Great bows and glad to see you out there in the market place with fine products. 

Illinois shooter here and glad to have you designing and providing a quality product!


----------



## EdMchperson (Jan 25, 2009)

*positions still open in many states*

Still looking for great people that love to shoot.


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Ed sent you a PM did you get it.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Ed, I am anxiously awaiting my CrowXL. It's like being a kid again at Christmas, damn that was along time ago..........

Thanks again


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Ed. I got your message when I got home form work. Will call you Tuesday.


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is the results of shooting at the same spot with my LTD:mg:


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

That looks just like my shot with the XL.


----------



## wfd59434 (Nov 13, 2008)

Spoke with Ed today and he is shipping out my CrowXL. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## applearcher (Mar 30, 2005)

I got your messages yesterday when I got home from work. Called the number but a was told you left for the day . Will try to call today 2-17-9. thank you


----------



## crem72 (Jan 30, 2009)

EdMchperson said:


> some staff positions still open in most states. Each national shooting postions comes with a ton of support!!! Please contact me @ 765-643-6691.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


I would be interested if you have any openings in iowa


----------



## jake in ga (Jun 1, 2007)

send me a pm if your looking for someone in ga!


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

PM me if any positions open in IN


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks Ed it was a pleasure speeking with you and i'm looking forward to representing your products.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## TN Hoyt Attack (Sep 28, 2007)

Great looking bows!


----------



## Stangbeater (Nov 23, 2005)

I am not on any staffs yet, but would be will to help out in NY.


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

*staff shooter*

hi ed sent pm last light my cell is 484/336/3219 thanks joseph homan


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

I tried to call. I left a message. Look forward to talking to you. Ron


----------



## Mao (Mar 27, 2008)

I talked with Ed today. I am looking forward to making the trip out to Anderson to shoot the bows and hopefully get all set up with ABC. Can't wait!!!


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

Eastern Ny here ,if you need someone in this area!


----------



## ski13 (Jul 1, 2008)

wny here shoot me a pm if ya need someone over here


----------



## mikem0987 (Dec 16, 2008)

talked with ed monday cant wait crow xl on way


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

I will try and get ahold of you again on Monday. I also sent a pm with my cell#. Ron


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Anderson bow group*

I created an Anderson bow owners group in the social group section for all interested.


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Ed curious when we will get the apperal.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Is there anything in florida still available? My fiance and I are interested.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

*The Good the Bad and the Ugly*

*The Good*:
After much anticipation my Crow XL arrived today. ( I was like a kid in a candy store)
*The Bad*::sad:
As I anxiously opened the box up and admired the bow I realized after drawing it that it was the wrong draw length. 
*The Ugly*:
After talking with Bill someone who needs a 28" DL is going to be surprised when the get my 30" DL 
Bill made amends for the miscue but it looks like I will still be anxiously waiting for my next arrival of the UPS truck.
In looking at the SO numbers it was an honest mistake as I myself get numbers inverted.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry to here that do you at least have some pictures?:embara:


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

As anxious as I am to get this bow. It was like Christmas when you open the present that you know is a BB gun and its new underwear and socks. That is kinda how I felt after realizing that is was not my bow. So I called UPS and they are going to pick this back up tomorrow. I am just glad that I didn't started setting it up and find this out. 
I also feel bad for the person who is getting the wrong package.



Honest Santa.......................... I was good last year:wink:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Man i here ya on that one. That is a heart breaker. Now its like you have to wait all over again. Sorry man, hopefully your 30" gets there soon.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

McDawg said:


> *The Good*:
> After much anticipation my Crow XL arrived today. ( I was like a kid in a candy store)
> *The Bad*::sad:
> As I anxiously opened the box up and admired the bow I realized after drawing it that it was the wrong draw length.
> ...


was it camo or rattleskin.


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

PM Sent

Cant wait to hear from ya!!


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

ronhornback said:


> Here is the results of shooting at the same spot with my LTD:mg:


Those are blazers Correct?? Are you shooting a drop away with the cock vane down????


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

They are blazers I'm using a limbdriver with cock vane up best rest I ever used.


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm trying to setup a Crow XL right now. I trying to setup a spring steel rest with with blazers. I need the cock vane to be up, but I have clearance issues. Cock vane down I don't have any issues except it doesn't work with a spring steel that way.


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

*abc*

i got my crow xl today real nice bow great shooting bow


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*staff*

how much did you guys pay for being a staff shooter? I am still waiting for my contract to pearson i don't no whats the deal so just curious.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

deadeyeD said:


> was it camo or rattleskin.


It was the camo.


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

I am going to call Ed tommrow and order my crows.


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*interested*

Hello, my name is Rodney and I live outside Savannah GA. Ifyou need anyone down my way shoot me a pm.


----------



## midskier (Feb 10, 2005)

Ed, PM sent 

I'm on the IL / IN border

thanks 
Dan T


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

*Staff*

PM Sent THANKS


----------



## EdMchperson (Jan 25, 2009)

*openings*

we still have openings in many states.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Come on guys get on board an awesome new company!


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Ders26c (Mar 4, 2008)

PM Sent!!!


----------



## Huntermncb (Mar 30, 2003)

*pm was sent*

pm was sent


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

carbon_kid said:


> how much did you guys pay for being a staff shooter? I am still waiting for my contract to pearson i don't no whats the deal so just curious.


Pay to be a staff shooter? Why on earth would anyone do that? Ego trip?

Never been a staff shooter or pursued being a staff shooter but I thought the idea was the company paid YOU, or more commonly gave you a discount on equipment if you were on staff in exchange for promoting their stuff, not the other way around.


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Wrong you know thats why alot of bow companys and archery companys are in the shape they are in this economy for giving stuff away for free if they treat me like a part of the family I will pay and shoot for them I think everybody should have to pay for there bows even the pro's they make enough money to pay for there stuff a little discount is better than nothing Welcome to the new world stuff for free yah right.





Archeroni said:


> Pay to be a staff shooter? Why on earth would anyone do that? Ego trip?
> 
> Never been a staff shooter or pursued being a staff shooter but I thought the idea was the company paid YOU, or more commonly gave you a discount on equipment if you were on staff in exchange for promoting their stuff, not the other way around.


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

deadeyeD said:


> Wrong you know thats why alot of bow companys and archery companys are in the shape they are in this economy for giving stuff away for free if they treat me like a part of the family I will pay and shoot for them I think everybody should have to pay for there bows even the pro's they make enough money to pay for there stuff a little discount is better than nothing Welcome to the new world stuff for free yah right.


I do not understand this run-on sentence, er, response. You want to pay a company for the "right" to advertise for them because the company can't afford to advertise? Is that what you are saying?

And I said in my first response, "more commonly provide a discount on equipment". Go back and re-read it. I did not mention free. 

How does that cost a company anything? Selling to a staff shooter at cost = providing a discount from MSRP = free advertising. Company is out nothing because they recouped the cost. Staff shooter gets equipment at a lower cost than normal and company gets promotion of the company in lieu of profit on that single item.

Again, I can promote anything I'd like without paying the company I'm promoting anything so why on earth would I do that unless it is an ego trip for me.

In fact, if I owned a bow company I don't think I'd want anyone shooting for me that had such an ego they were willing to pay me to be a staff shooter over earning it on their own merit.

Did you pay Anderson Bow Company for the right to call yourself a staff shooter?


----------



## coaldriller (Feb 21, 2009)

*Staff Shooter*

PM sent


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

I aint saying nothing else about this I am not going to ruin this thread like I have seen on others ruined.you shoot what you want and I will shoot what I want.





Archeroni said:


> I do not understand this run-on sentence, er, response. You want to pay a company for the "right" to advertise for them because the company can't afford to advertise? Is that what you are saying?
> 
> And I said in my first response, "more commonly provide a discount on equipment". Go back and re-read it. I did not mention free.
> 
> ...


----------



## simi06 (Apr 8, 2008)

I am thinking when he asked how much do you pay to be a staff shooter his reference was how much does ABC charge a staff shooter for a ABC bow. Which is a discounted bow to shoot exclusively in exchange for the advertising the bow shooter hopefully will be doing for ABC. It's not like the company wants you to send them a check per month just to say you are a staff shooter. If that's the case send me enough money and I will make you a staff shooter of whatever catches your fancy.


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

Ed,

I'm in Southern Oklahoma where the Hogs are plentyfull!!!

Let me know if you would like someone down south here in Okieland 

Jon


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Amen!




simi06 said:


> I am thinking when he asked how much do you pay to be a staff shooter his reference was how much does ABC charge a staff shooter for a ABC bow. Which is a discounted bow to shoot exclusively in exchange for the advertising the bow shooter hopefully will be doing for ABC. It's not like the company wants you to send them a check per month just to say you are a staff shooter. If that's the case send me enough money and I will make you a staff shooter of whatever catches your fancy.


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

simi06 said:


> I am thinking when he asked how much do you pay to be a staff shooter his reference was how much does ABC charge a staff shooter for a ABC bow. ......


This makes sense, and you are probably correct.

Poor manner of asking the question though "how much did you guys pay for being a staff shooter" isn't the same as "what is the staff shooter discount" or "how much are staff shooter bows" etc.

Thanks.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

I hope im not the first to write this, but carbon kid Give it a break!!
You have been on about every other thread asking for sponsers,free stuff etc... I know you are just a kid ill cut you some slack, but remember nothing worth having is free.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

carbon_kid said:


> how much did you guys pay for being a staff shooter? I am still waiting for my contract to pearson i don't no whats the deal so just curious.


Yes the wording could have been better. We dont pay to be "staff shooters" we pay, discounted prices to shoot the bow (or other producst) and represent that company. And the amount paid is not usually discussed by staff shooter. If you want to know the cost you should contact the company and ask them..


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

*staff*

carbon kid sent me a pm asking what i paid i told him i did not think ed would want that info out told him to talk to ed about shooting staff.

i think that made him mad.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

lol!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

bump ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

*staff shooters*

Hello My name is Matt. The bows look great. I have just started the ASA 3d. If there are any openings In North Carolina I would be interested. Thanks Matt


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Back ttt


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Ttt.


----------



## bandchaser (Mar 31, 2009)

PM sent with my information! Hope to hear from you soon!

Brian Price


----------



## ship99 (Apr 1, 2009)

are you looking for anybody from illinois


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

Southwest PA shooter here and very interested!


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

*staff positions*

PM sent


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

if you guys need any Int. class help in pa. let me know!


----------

